# Obtaining older W2s



## Tessa120 (Feb 17, 2022)

I just found out that my state return for 2019 never made it to the state.  And I don't have a copy of the 2019 W2, as that was with the state form.  How can I obtain a W2 for that year?  Thank you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> I just found out that my state return for 2019 never made it to the state.  And I don't have a copy of the 2019 W2, as that was with the state form.  How can I obtain a W2 for that year?  Thank you.


Yes, paperless site for spot. You may be charged a fee.





						Login Page - PaperlessEmployee.com
					






					www.paperlessemployee.com


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 17, 2022)

Yeek!

$10?????  They know how to soak the desperate.

Thank you.


----------



## SuperTarget (Feb 17, 2022)

How does someone not keep a copy of every W2 with their tax records. I either photocopy the physical copy or download and save the PDF version to my computer and print it to go with tax files.. that's like the one thing you should keep for at least 5 years


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 18, 2022)

It happens. Especially when there's multiple w2s and 1099s for just one person, being responsible for three people's returns, filing paper forms via snail mail, the actual time of filing happens to be during the stress of being unemployed with a UI glitch so no income despite it being awarded.  And later that year separating what remained of the physical forms and shipping all of one pile to one of those three people allowing the chance of one document ending up in the wrong pile.  And of course the stress of a natural disaster of biblical proportion happening at the same time as no job and no income.

That year there were 11 tax documents that were thrown on me to properly file while I was trying to get hold of unemployment every single day and trying to figure out how to feed my daughter and the cats.  One didn't get scanned.  Are you perfect?


----------



## happygoth (Feb 18, 2022)

SuperTarget said:


> How does someone not keep a copy of every W2 with their tax records. I either photocopy the physical copy or download and save the PDF version to my computer and print it to go with tax files.. that's like the one thing you should keep for at least 5 years


I hate paperwork and figure they are out there in the ether somewhere and if I ever needed one I could get it. I'd be forking over the ten bucks if I had to.

My husband is just the opposite and still has pay stubs from like, the 90s. His filing system is a disaster though.


----------

